# Ragim Bows?



## OCLhunter90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello,
I am thinking about buying my brother a recurve for his birthday. I have been looking at the Ragim Brown Bear and the Ragim Black Bear. I was wondering if anyone on archery talk has any opinions on these bows, or other suggestions for a recurve in the $200-$250 price range. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

I see these come through our local shop quite a bit. They can be good bows for the money, but at times, the quality control on them is totally missing or they get damaged in shipping - many have come with severely twisted limbs right out of the box. The two bows mentioned are nice enough, but you could spend $130 on a Samick Sage and be way ahead on value.


----------



## OCLhunter90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Sanford.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

You could find a pretty nice used recurve in the classifieds for 200-250$.


----------



## ripforce (Feb 15, 2010)

I have had Ragim bows, I had no issues, for the money Samick bows are much better! I had a Red Stag great shooting bow!


----------



## Biffstir (Apr 4, 2012)

@Sanford: I rep Ragim in CA & NV, and methinks you speak of Ragim prior to the current US Distributor. There were limb delam issues under prior ownership, but the QC on the product has since been rather superb. Product is shipped by air from Italy, not shipped by container like eh-hem other brands. 

I've had a sum total of two riser issues this year, one a seam that gave out, the other had some twist. Other than that, warranty returns have been nil from my territory.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Biffstir, not sure of the origin of the recent shipments I have seen, but as of just a few months back, severly twisted limbs were seen being pulled out of the boxes. The container shipment theory was what has been suspected, as when seen, they do look like they were left in a hot car - maybe the current distribution chain after they hit the dock/runway has some issues.


----------



## nixwasa (Apr 18, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with their ILF limbs? I am currently considering buying an Excel riser and a set of Ragim limbs. Their xt-100 limbs would be 1/3 the price of TTs blackmax glass-wood considering customs and shipping...


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Sanford said:


> Biffstir, not sure of the origin of the recent shipments I have seen, but as of just a few months back, severly twisted limbs were seen being pulled out of the boxes. The container shipment theory was what has been suspected, as when seen, they do look like they were left in a hot car - maybe the current distribution chain after they hit the dock/runway has some issues.


Brand new Ragim Brown Bear out of the box - not necessarily that box, but taken out of its box and strung up just the other day. Seems the QC or something is still not on par.


----------



## nineworlds9 (Aug 12, 2012)

Please just get a Samick, or a used custom off the classifieds.


----------



## scout4 (May 18, 2010)

I've had two Ragim takedown recurves an older model Impala and Wilcat once in awhile the wildcat has a bit of twist in the upper limb, but nothing serious, I just simply give it a twist back to straight and it stays there. One thing I can say without question is that these bows are very durable good shooting recurves. Can't say what black bear or brownbear models are but these two I've owned are very good bows for the money! Fact is, I've been toying with the idea of purchasing the newer model wildcat with its nicely radious arrow shelf, mine is old one but is built like a tank!! scout4


----------

